
The Risk of Discovery - zxcvvcxz
http://paulgraham.com/disc.html
======
codr4life
If you're not taking risks you're wasting time, simple as that. I'm always on
the look out for roads less traveled, chances to put my experience to the best
collective use possible. Not very profitable so far, but I still prefer it to
being yet another answering machine.

